# Does America have these?



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you get these imported to America? If not good, because that means MORE for ME


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


>



WTF how can you NOT like Maynard's Wine Gums?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


>


Agreed.  I've had them before and they're awful.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I've never had them.  But just the word "gums"..... excuse me... 

Not a fan of anything gummy, unless it's alive.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Imagine if you had a handful of gummy bears in front of you.  And you were pretty happy that you were about to eat them; and then you put them in your mouth, and they taste completely fucking weird and awful.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, because that means MORE for ME
> 
> View attachment 64210


No but we have beer nuts.  Want some?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 20, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get these imported to America? If not good, because that means MORE for ME
> ...



Yes I'll have some!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



They're nice, I'm addicted to them.


----------



## Militants (Feb 21, 2016)

Even one eating through me I never dislike America.

Even eating through are american trick I like US more than rest of world.

What's the problem my quest ?? I like food more than you.


----------



## Militants (Feb 21, 2016)

Quest = Voices in my head.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I have no idea what a gummy bear even tastes like (or the uh, substance in the OP).  It's just the texture.  Can't be much different than eating a windshield wiper.

Not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Michelin tires taste good too. With Mornay sauce. Yum yum.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Dat's how da Michelin Man got so fat.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Do you get these imported to America? If not good, because that means MORE for ME
> 
> View attachment 64210


Wine gums?

I've heard of heard of stranger things.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't really like licorice or waxy types candies.  I like jelly beans and gummy bears but they aren't my snacks of choice either.  Right now, my candy love is Dove chocolates.  The ones with caramel are good too.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

Remember those wax candies with the liquid inside?  Bleh!  I can't believe I used to eat that crap!    Disgusting!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 26, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get these imported to America? If not good, because that means MORE for ME
> ...



I like Wine Gums also....but the Bassett's are these:



 

OMG I just realise that Mr. Lucy ate them ....that's it, he's so now sleeping in the spare room


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Remember those wax candies with the liquid inside?  Bleh!  I can't believe I used to eat that crap!    Disgusting!



Wax candies with liquid inside....huh?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I don't really like licorice or waxy types candies.  I like jelly beans and gummy bears but they aren't my snacks of choice either.  Right now, my candy love is Dove chocolates.  The ones with caramel are good too.



I like jelly beans....what is waxy type candies?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really like licorice or waxy types candies.  I like jelly beans and gummy bears but they aren't my snacks of choice either.  Right now, my candy love is Dove chocolates.  The ones with caramel are good too.
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

These are two of the candies I really dislike.  






and . . .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No they don't look nice.

I also like these:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> These are two of the candies I really dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't look good.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Those were good. They didn't have much flavor but they were really fun to chew on.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Why not just go chew on a candle?    Lol.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I think I used to chew on those too when I was a kid.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



I knew a girl who ate sticks of butter.  Another kid ate paste.


----------



## xband (Feb 27, 2016)

A long time ago I knew how to make pot brownies and mescaline (ground up peyote buttons) apple pie.


----------



## Granny (Feb 27, 2016)

It's good I don't have much of a sweet tooth. All this stuff looks and sounds awful ... well, with the exception of jelly beans if they're not the spicy kind ... and maybe the Dove candy.


----------



## xband (Feb 27, 2016)

Candy Corn was my favorite


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I ate sticks of butter. Maybe she was my long lost sister? I also ate wax Mick Jaggar lips and vampire teeth.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I like the Hugs too.    White AND milk chocolate together.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They're the same shape as the Hershey Kisses.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2016)

These are in very short supply around here. Most Americans have no clue.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 28, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> These are in very short supply around here. Most Americans have no clue.



Of course, now we're talking


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > These are in very short supply around here. Most Americans have no clue.
> ...


Damn, I miss those. NYC has them from street carts. Hot and fresh. Much more common on the east than west.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



They are made by the same company (Hersheys), these are called "Hugs" instead of "Kisses."    They are VERY good.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> These are in very short supply around here. Most Americans have no clue.



Pretzels???  I don't know where you live, but we have pretzels around here.


----------

